# JKD Schools



## philly (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

Could you please suggest any good JKD schools in Philly area. 

Thank you!


----------



## jks9199 (May 31, 2010)

Don't know about JKD... but maybe if you tell us more about what you're after in a martial arts school, someone can give you some guidance.


----------



## philly (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you. I am more after the CQC, counter-knife techniques, self-defense. Any guidance please?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 1, 2010)

I may be able to help you... let me look into a few things, and if I get something useful, I'll probably pass you some contact info via PM.


----------

